# finger shooting with QAD??



## mjandy (Feb 3, 2008)

*re- fingershooting*

i have setup a lot of these rest and tested them out w/shooting fingers i see no reason why you can't shoot this way as w/ most drop away rest you should have no trouble w/ this one try it you have nothing to lose just remember to offset the arrow to compensate for finger shooting slight to the left for right hand and to the right for left hand shooters hope this helps


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Qad?


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

QAD = Quality Archery Designs ( I think) a mgr of a drop away rest.

I have a Drenalin which I have shot with fingers. I draw 29", and shoot two under. I've had no problems with the bow itself.

I had a Whammy drop away on it initially, and never could get the bare shaft to fly just right. However, I did not stay with it long. I put a launcher arm rest on it that I knew would work, so I could be certain the rest was not part of my problem. The shaft tunned real well to the fixed position rest.

A fingers rest needs to give the shaft some side pressure. From what I've read, some of the drop aways stay up longer than others. Apparently the ones that stay up longer would be more likely to work with fingers.

I'm not so satisfied the Fitzgeralds are ones to fine tune their stuff. I'd have to get a bare shaft to fly well to suit me.

Good luck.


----------

